

Custora online class: An intro to Customer Lifetime Value - Alex3917
http://blog.custora.com/2013/01/custora-yc-w11-online-class-an-intro-to-customer-lifetime-value/

======
casca
I'm unfamiliar with Custora but this looks like it might be a worthwhile free
learning opportunity from a company that works in the CLV space.

However I find it odd that it's necessary to attend the class from 2-3pm EST
with no offline options after the fact. Perhaps they will make it available
and just want more people to join the live version, but not everyone works US
timezones.

------
j_s

      > Thursday, Jan. 29th, at 2PM EST.
    

Wait, what? Jan. 29th (yesterday) was Tuesday...

~~~
pospischil
Thanks for pointing that out!

We've just updated the post. The correct date is: Thursday, January 31st.

